# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Frog pee LOL

## Louis Charles Bruckner

To day I tried to get my wife use to putting the frogs one at a time into a feeding 
box so I can insure that each frog gets its fair share of food. 

I forgot to announce that I have adopted two more Whites tree frogs that a neighbor was quarantining for adding to his singe frog. But his wife pulled the plug on it. ( He won't tell me why)

So I did one my self (Brownie Female) first just to see how it is done. 
With no problems. I returned Brownie back to her spot. 

And I had my wife try the procedure with Bubba that is so laid back. 
Well she made faces and picked him up and placed him into the chamber and 
Bubba tried to jump out and startled my wife a bit. ( I am being nice) 
So I took over and fed Bubba. 

After she calmed down I said it might help if you just hold him while he is in the 
enclosure so you can get use to the feel of him. ( using wetted gloves)

Well Bubba had a bit of idea of releasing his bladder in one shot on my wife's shirt.  :Big Grin: 
She screamed and handed me Bubba. I am so proud of her that she didn't throw or drop him.

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!!!  :Big Grin:  

So, I'm guessing your wife will no longer be helping with the frog meals?  :Wink:

----------

